# I think there is something wrong with my goats teeth!!!!!!pics



## jacca5 (Feb 22, 2010)

We have had nearly 30 kids born on our farm in the last 4 months and I have never noticed this on another baby. Maybe because I am bottle feeding this I don't know but all your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong in the picture. What exactly are you seeing that is 'wrong'? 

He does look in need of a warm washcloth to the nose though. Looks like there's some milky goo stuck in there.


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 22, 2010)

I know, I didn't notice the milk till I took the picture......lol. I don't know they just look really funny they are like blood red. I am not sure if it doesn't really show in the pic or not. Like I said all the babies could have been like that and I didn't notice but this one is eating and sleeping in front of my wood stove so I have lots and lots of time to over analyze. With the other babies I made sure they nursed and left them with the does in the barn.


----------



## lupinfarm (Feb 22, 2010)

It just looks like he's teething and the teeth are breaking through the gums..?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 23, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> It just looks like he's teething and the teeth are breaking through the gums..?


Yep, looks normal to me.


----------



## doublebow (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it looks odd. A baby that age shouldn't have teeth breaking through. Unless a baby is premature they already have teeth. Did the babies mom have tetracyline antibiotics that could have discolored the teeth in utero?


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 23, 2010)

No she didn't have any antibiotics during pregnancy. There aren't actually any teeth it's all looks like gums I can feel them like poking up through the gums. I dont know. She is not doing well I mean she is still alive but not acting like a normal kid at 48 hours old. Any tips for if she is a premature baby?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2010)

In alpacas, teeth not erupted, loose tendons/ligaments in legs and floppy ears are signs of prematurity. Not sure what the signs are for goats.

I hope your little one does ok.


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I am getting ready to go to the barn to check everybody's teeth to see what they look like she was a triplet so I'll check the others.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 23, 2010)

I bet she was just a lil bit early, or as a triplet, didn't really develop as quickly as twins or a singleton would have.  Sometimes it seems like some of the kids 'steal' from the others in utero..  Seems like it's not all that uncommon to have one or two monsters, and then a wee bit of a goatie babe.

From the sound of things....anybody else reckon this kiddo might do a little better with a few tenths to maybe a half-mil of BoSe?


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 23, 2010)

We had a doeling last year who was smaller than her twin sibling and her teeth were not all the way in yet, like that. We also had a good sized single buckling who didn't have his teeth in at all until he was about 3 days old. Also, a friend of mine had twin doelings six weeks ago, and one was smaller and weak and her teeth were that way. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well none of these three had their teeth and it doesn't worry me so much as with her being so much smaller. Is there any thing I can give her extra to help with that?


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you have some nutri-drench, you could try that on her, and maybe some probiotics. If she is eating well she should catch up to the others pretty quickly.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd hold off on probiotics..  Baby goats -- like _baby_ baby goats -- really haven't begun to develop any kind of rumen yet, nor should they have.  If everything works right, their esophageal groove should close when they nurse, allowing milk to bypass the rumen entirely and go straight into the abomasum.  As they mature and begin eating forage/hay/grain/your hair, that stuff goes through the groove and into the rumen...where probios comes in handy.  

For now, though...not sure if trying to activate a 2-day old rumen is going to do much good.



			
				jacca said:
			
		

> She is not doing well I mean she is still alive but not acting like a normal kid at 48 hours old.


What do you mean, exactly, that she's "not doing well?"  How is she acting?  What's the story behind this one being on a bottle and sleeping in front of the woodstove in the house?

I mean...could be normal preemie stuff if she's just sleeping a lot..  Or it could be FKS..  Or if she's having trouble nursing a bottle (saw the milky nose) and is weak because she's not eating, it could even be something like a cleft palate..  Or.....or, or, or...

Forget the thing about the teeth for now and give as much background information as you can.


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have bottle fed babies before and it seems like after the the first day or two you know they are walking around peeing and pooing on everything. She is peeing and pooing on nothing but herself cause she NEVER gets up unless I get her up. And how warm does she really need to be I keep trying to move her away from the stove and she struggles and drags herself across the floor to get back.


Well this is what she looks like laying here. Her brother passed away earlier today and the other one is doing great.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 23, 2010)

can you get a temperature on her.. I would think that if she is trying to get back to the stove she may be cold.. you could concoct some type of a baby goat coat too if you have it to help her retain her body heat.. if she is this down and brother expired something is going on with these kids... seems like she needs quick intervention and something to get spunk going.. does she show interest at all taking bottle if not you may end up having to tube feed this kid... not sure at this point what you have tried.. a dextrose solution ( a couple ccs orally) may help with a pick me up.. 

have you tried any vitamin/mineral supplements yet? I am leaning toward bose, or vit b, vit a/d...just my thoughts..


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry for your loss. 

Apparently she is more comfortable in a warmer area. Is she having trouble walking? Does it appear to be loose ligaments or tendons or something? Can she get up on her own? If things are just loosey goosey, then walking around will help tighten everything up. You may have to get her up on a regular basis for a few days. Also a shot of BoSe will help. If there is something more going on internally, unfortunately, there is no way to tell about that.

I think someone else mentioned the Nutridrench. That would probably be a good thing to try and get more energy into her.


----------



## jacca5 (Feb 23, 2010)

She spent the first night with the doe so she got her colostrum and I fed her more colostrum by bottle yesterday morning and milk re-placer since and considering her weakness she is trying to suck on the bottle. I try to feed about every 2-3 hours and she will swallow about 10 times real good. I do have nutridrench but I don't think I know what BoSe is


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2010)

BoSe is an injectible selenium product. You have to get it from your vet. It really helps with leg problems. Also great if you are in a selenium deficient area.

I hope she does just fine for you and just needs a couple days to really get going.


----------

